# Wireless product for camping



## camperby (Jun 21, 2015)

Hi,

I used wireless products that is portable battey.

It is portable battery and use a lot of ways like a wirless FAN, LED lamp.

When we go to camping, we always need battery charger for usb gears like a smart phone. 

It can use for that purpose and use it as a fan, led lamp without wire

That's cool 

I want to share my best item to youguys.


----------

